# For Catweazle - How to Boink



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

This thread is for Catweazle, dictated by Aelfred.

This is a boink squashed up. You need to do this to make them fly. My slave can't show you how to hold them and take a pic at the same time but there is a knack to holding them and letting go smoothly.










When the slave lets go, they fly. It is quite exciting when they fly across the room










This is me having chased one down










They are pretty chewy









We were nearly sharing this one when another one flew overhead










I jumped for the next one










Caught this one










When I am tired I just lie down and get them pinged to me 




























They are very light and some people run away with theirs so that no-one else can play 




























My slave says if your slave tells her where to send them she will send you some so that you can boink too.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Where do you get these boinkers from?


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Pets at home or petplanet. Very cheap and loads of fun.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Hehe, i love your cats photos. They really look like they are having fun


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow give cc a shout your cat the white and red is really like one of cc's cats coylippo(sp) think it is.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats where Calypso has been going, all because i cant get a boink. 
Seriously looks very similar. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

put his piccy up cc


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Here you are.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Ooh spooky! Is that the baby that had the eye trouble? Looks like he grew up just fine.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, he had an eye ulcer but hes fine now.
Getting a big boy and was neutered the other week but he still hasnt noticed.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Are they both mc's too? i cant believe how simular they are.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Aelfred's an NFC which does make it a bit strange.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Aelfred's an NFC which does make it a bit strange.


Ah right.Silly question whats the differences between both breeds?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

What colour is his pedigree, gccf put my boy as a red silver tabby.
I wasnt sure what to put calypso as so sent gccf a photo.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Ah right.Silly question whats the differences between both breeds?


oh my favourite questions. 

NFC .... Head is Triangle where as mc's have a square muzzle.

Nose... NFC is straight, mc's have a gentle curve.

Ears...NFC outer edge of ears follows line of head giving the triangle look, mc's have ears set on top.

Body... NFC, medium square in appearance whereas mc's have a long retangular look.

Legs, NFC, hind legs are higher than the front mc's medium in length.

Size. NFC females upto 15 pounds, mc's females are upto 20 pounds but the males get larger in both breeds.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> oh my favourite questions.
> 
> NFC .... Head is Triangle where as mc's have a square muzzle.
> 
> ...


Think we need side by side pics.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The drawings on this page might help
Solacefarm Siberian Cat Library - Differences between the Siberian Cat, Norwegian Forest Cat and Maine Coon

and this one of my other NFCs in profile


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

yes that helps alot


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

This is a head shot of mc.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> What colour is his pedigree, gccf put my boy as a red silver tabby.
> I wasnt sure what to put calypso as so sent gccf a photo.


Red and White van. He is not silver, his red bits are red all the way through. Calypso is a much more subtle overall shade by the look of him.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Calypso's dam is a red silver shaded and sire is a silver shaded.


----------

